# what Else did you consider before getting the TT?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Z4, SLK, 350z? What clinched the decision. Any regrets?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

SLK

Not enough head/leg room 

VX220

same reason  

Elise

guess what.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Lotus Elise - but would have missed creature comforts...

SLK briefly but would have needed to be an AMG version...

New shape CLK but didn't like the pricing. I was driving a CLK 230 Kompressor at the time and would have swapped but for the fact that they discontinued the Kompressor. To get same level of performance, needed to go to a 320 (overpriced) or a 270CDi (not available at the time for another six months).

Idly went down the road to test drive the TT and ended up buying one!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> SLK
> 
> Not enough head/leg room Â
> 
> ...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

clk Kompressor - had a Audi 2.6 Cab prior and missed the speed of my S2

Was toying with the Boxster but having come from a family that has always been porsche owners i wanted something different, and id always wanted a TT since launch


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

"The SLK sells itself Sir" Arlington Bedford - well not to me it did not when they could not deliver/provide amy demo....Â£30K on an un demo'd car - I thnk not...

Vindis Audi - take it for 1-2 hours (& I did several times during order period)...car sold itself...no need for anything else.

325 Well engineererd but a "mature" rather than rabid drive when pushed...
M


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I had an SLK in 1997 which was a pleasing car to own and actually made money when I resold it. Looked at a Boxster before the TT came, still regret not getting one, but intend to go straight to 911 instead.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Very nearly went for an M3 instead of my new TT, but didn't for few reasons:

1. My wife loves the looks of the TT
2. I liked the DSG gearbox (it was the compromise I was looking for)
3. Friends / colleagues etc told me that they couldn't differentiate between the M3 and a 318i. Odd I know, and not something that really bothered me, but then again perhaps it did at a subconscious level
4. M3 was a good Â£12,000 more than the TT
5. I was slightly worried about having all that power going through the rear wheels alone, being used to the safety of the TTs handling etc
6. Insurance on the M3 was higher, especially as I've had a couple of claims this last year

I still love the M3 though, and know that one of these days I'll make the switch to BMW...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

After driving:

Elise
TT
MR2
206 CC
S2000
Z3 2.9
S3
MX5

I dismissed feminine factor and general errors of judgement and made my shortlist of 3:

Elise
TT
S2000

The TT is the slowest of the three but has far more to offer. Â I dismissed the Go Kart thinking I needed more than a car to simply drive. Â Similarly with the S2000, when I weighed it up against the TT there was only one winner. Â A car that offered me performance and was practical. Â I have no regrets, I just wish I could have had all three Â ;D

The only alternative to the TT that I am considering nowadays (apart from the V6) is the 350z.

Does that make me a bad person? Â :-/


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

-Elise (but too hard to get in and out)
-Boxster (cheap mans porsche, just my opinion no flames needed for that one)
-S2000 (its a honda)
-Z3 (heard too many bad reviews)
-Used TVR Cerbera (not very well built)

And so I ended up with the TT


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> -Elise (but too hard to get in and out)
> -Boxster (cheap mans porsche, just my opinion no flames needed for that one)
> -S2000 (its a honda)
> -Z3 (heard too many bad reviews)
> ...


Er, um, ditto. Weird. Although I put more consideration into a 2nd hand 911 rather than a boxster. Don't like em.
And considered the Z4 this time rather than the Z3 last time. 
And I didn't put thta much thought into the TVR when I found out the servicing costs.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Boxster (cheap mans porsche, just my opinion no flames needed for that one)


Lol. 

Can I ask why you think this? What makes the Boxster a cheap mans Porsche?

I have a Boxster, but aspire to a 911. I could have just about stretched to a 911 this time, but didnt even consider it. The idea of going from the 'padded-cell' environment of the TT driving experience to one of the most honed sports cars on the planet just didnt make sense. I see the Boxster as a brilliant introduction to true sports cars, & hope it will allow me to learn the art of driving one, before (quite probably) moving up the ladder to its 'big brother' with all of the things this entails...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

one day - the box will lose the poor mans porsche image!

we hope!!


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

Started looking at 3 series Compact, then
MX-5 (?)
Hyundai Coupe (?)
Celica 190

Then decided to get what I had really wanted all along


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> one day - the box will lose the poor mans porsche image!
> 
> we hope!! Â


Dealer told me that average invoice on a Boxster is Â£40K once loaded. That ain't poor mans.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Audi S3
Mitsi Evo 6

Prefered the S3 but it looked a bit too plain, so went for the TT and found it too slow. Good old AmD


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Alfa GTV 3.0 - Unreliable and old design but what an engine

Celica T-Sport - Gutless by comparison to the others but nice seats

S3 - Wanted something that looked special (came second)

What I went for was a gorgeous looking sporty coupe but with a lot of sensible things attached - MPG, residuals, build quality, quattro etc


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Merc E320CDI - Not ready for fur lined boots with zips up the front just yet. 
BMW 530d - V good car, but Â£35k is too much for a "good" car. It needs to be special. A Mondeo is a good car. 
BMW 330d - Excellent, just a bit small as a main car. 
AUDI A6 TDI V6 QUATTRO - Much more "special" inside than the others, jut not as good on the road. 

Told my Boss that I wasn't prepared to spend Â£35k of the company's money on a car that would spend most of its time in the car park and that wasn't as useful as my present Sharan VR6.

He said "Well what do you want". I said "My g/f says I can't have a TT, so I want a TT". "If you buy the Sharan off the company for her, you can have a TT, can't you?" Job done... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

TVR
Boxster
TT

TVR reliability, running costs make them a big no no
Boxster - ive always loved the Boxster but theyre too expensive (for my pocket at the mo) All the mags say Â£31k but by the time youve made it ''proper'' with wheels etc youre looking at Â£38k which is Â£8k more than TTR and Â£10k more than a TTC,plus the servicing is double the TT and if id got a 2.7 id only want the S.

So in terms of value, running costs, looks and the fact that ive wanted one for ever the TTC won and i dont regret my decision one little bit. ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Natural progression up the VAG range :

96-98 Polo
98-00 Golf
00-01 Bora
01-02 A3
02-03 TTC 180
03-04 TTC 225
04- TT 3.2


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Always loved them always wanted one, but from a practical side, I wanted a Van kitted out with dog cages, :-/ but wouldnt have turned down a new TT as a gift lol

SO, I have a nice new TT  ok, I'm a woman and we always get what we want in the end lol

Anyway is suits my image better lol 

Where do you go from a TT  
I have no idea.

SAM


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

farted around thinking about getting 911 C4 or C2, M3, M5, Merc CL, and a few other nice motors.

stock market crashed.

bought TT 

Made the loss of all that wonga so much more bearable...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Z4, SLK, 350z? Â What clinched the decision. Â Any regrets?


2 of them didn't exist when I got my first TT many centuries ago!  However, I did consider a Boxster when purchasing the TT but ruled it out because I thought they were a bit common....How things go in circles, it would be the other way around if I were buying today!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

The sportscar/coupe factor wasn`t in the equation when I bought my TT. My needs in a car are :

1. 200bhp +
2. Four wheel drive
3. Reliable/Quality build 
4. Boot to hold two sets of golf clubs.
5. Not French .

Simple as that and after many Subarus and an EVO VII I wanted a change from the rally homologation route.

I test drove a Jaguar x-Type 3.0 sport which was a big disappointment.
I had a Focus RS for a week and returned it without being impressed even though It would have been mighty cheap. What a dog of a car that is.
R32 wasn`t worth waiting for with next golf already in the pipeline although its a bargain at Â£18672.
So I was in a quandry what to go for to fit my criteria . Where I live a soft top is as much use as mens tits so I dismissed the TT originally not thinking down the coupe route until my mate (who works in a porsche dealership) said they had one in as a trade in (yea a boxster!) and why don`t I try it before they sold it on. So off I went , with a totally open mind , and I was very impressed with the overall TT package after a pleasant afternoon blatting around Northumberland. So I ordered one a week later ....... and as they say the rest is history.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We really fancied a soft-top and didn't have that much money to spend. Â

To be honest we weren't even considering the TT - though I'd wanted one since I first saw them.

We started off, as most people do, with the plan of replacing our company car (Golf GTi T) with something of equal or lesser value.

Started off looking at Alfa Spiders as the wife's a big Alfa fan. Â But even compared to the Golf it was slow, plus I couldn't get in it properly and the top of the screen was directly in my vision. Â Shouldn't even really have test drvien it. Â Also looked at a 206 CC but that was awful. Â Tinny, gutless (this was the 2.0 litre version too). Â Then we had the chance to borrow a Boxster from my wife's boss for the weekend. Â It was an old one, S plate 2.5, but a great drive and we started toying with the idea of spending more cash. Â Looked at second-hand TT's and SLK's. Â Despite turning up at both the dealers in the Porker, they both completely ignored us.

So in the end, we looked at a new import for less than the price of the cheapest second hand TT we could find.

Oh - forgot to add that, at the time, it was our only car and we had no garage so we decided against Roadster/soft-top for security and practicality issues.

No regrets.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> The sportscar/coupe factor wasn`t in the equation when I bought my TT. My needs in a car are :
> 
> 1. 200bhp +
> 2. Four wheel drive
> ...


Thought Focus was FWD. Also thought R32's were 22K+. ???


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Indeed Focus RS is only FWD , but when I was offered one to try I wasn`t going to turn it down now was I .?.

Like everything else the price depends on where you go. VW fleet/business price list quotes Â£18672.34p to be exact.And I believe deals can be done (e.g. at Benfield in Newcastle.). And of course I claim the VAT back .


----------

